# Ag tractors



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

This subject was raised, and not fully addressed, in the "Switching to Blowers" thread. I have been looking seriously at this model and would like to open a discussion. With over 500 posts in the previously mentioned thread I thought it best to start a new one. 
I have looked at, and received a quote for, a Kubota M100. Right now it I think I would get the best support from the Kubota dealer. They are the closest to me, have a decent rental fleet (especially considering lack of Ag work in winter time ), and they are the biggest Kubota dealer in the region. I have a John Deere dealer that is an hour West and a New Holland dealer that is an hour South. I have a Cat dealer in town so I could include the Challenger line (made by AGCO I believe). I have not seen many units at the dealer so I'm not sure about support. I have looked on the web and I am having a hard time determining which machines are compatible with the M100. From Deere I looked at the 5000 series and "built" one on line. It came out to $68K without the loader! That's about $17k more than the M100. I have yet to visit and get quotes from the other dealers so I don't yet have all the info. I am interested in discussing machines big enough to handle the large blowers (+/- 92"). From what I've read that will be in the 100 HP range (with at least 75 HP at the PTO).
I have some experience with Kubota tractors (35 years ago) and they were bomb proof back then.
Brand experience and preference would be good info. Questions:
1) If the others are more money than the Kubota are they worth it and why?
2) How should the machine be equipped?
a) Are chin weights required, if so how much?
b) How many remotes?
c) Fluid filled tires?
4) Anything else I am not thinking of.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Kubota makes a good tractor and I wouldn't steer you from that but don't use prices from building one online as they generally use list prices. There is no way a Deere is 17k more unless you aren't comparing apples. You shouldn't need wheel weights when only using a blower, 4 or 5 hundred lbs of weights out front will make the tractor handle better but you can always add them later if you really feel you need them. Most tractors come with 2 remotes and that will be enough for the chute, you will need another one if you have a hydraulic back drag edge.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

The inside of the Kubota seemed to leave a little bit to be desired when thinking about spending some serious hours in it. This despite them touting there new cab as the best thing since sliced bread (paraphrasing of course). They also had a 95x on the lot. It was used and only had 958 hours on it. Unfortunately it seemed a bit rough on the inside. It was a rental unit but my industrial tractors don't get rough inside for several thousand hours. It even had cracked plastic on the interior panels. I can only imagine the cab must be flexing separate from the fame for this to happen. That and poor attention to detail. I know this is not the "meat and potatoes" of a tractor but it is the interface between machine and operator. Needless to say this gives me pause about the longevity of the unit. The cab interior anyway.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

We just bought a JD 5101 this fall with a SHoule inverted blower. It has air ride seat, full fenders, full lights, etc. equiped for loader (tractor side but no loader), best radio, with the blower it was 62ish, (pmt is 1050 for 60 @ 1.14 %, only due to intrest on blower unit, other wise would be 0% on tractor). We couldn't get a serious responce from either the Kubota or New Holland dealer, they just through out a number, no build, no specs, like we were wasting their time. The number was VERY similiar to JD pricing, JD had better finance rates, plus took us serious, & I buy my lawn equipment from them. The dealership has 5 or 6 stores in the area & JD NE warehouse is in syacuce (about 2 hrs away).


----------



## In2toys (Jan 25, 2006)

What's the altitude where you'll be using it? Factor that in when deciding on HP & Blower size.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

I have two potential places in mind for this idea. Elevation could be 6,500 to 9,500 feet. Whatever machine I buy will have to be turbo charged. When using my excavation machines at these altitudes I do not notice any power loss so I am assuming that a 100 HP Ag tractor would not loss much productivity. The Kubota has 84 HP at the PTO. What is the minimum HP needed for a 92" inverted blower?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

I would think that you are sizing it about right hp wise for that blower. Look also at the weights of the units. When I was in the market for a tractor last year, the Kubota was 1500+ lbs lighter than both the NH and the JD. I ended up with the 6115D Deere (115 hp, around 105 pto) and am really happy with it. Very bare bones options wise (which is similar to the Kubota), but pushes snow like a tank (the extra weight helps) and runs the blower like a top (96"). I use a 9' wide pusher and I literally can't stop the thing even pushing through a pile. I did not add liquid to the tires or any weights to the unit.

With loader it came out to about $54 CAD, and that was for an upgraded 673 (heavier) loader. It did have 70 hours on it (demo). 

I don't think you will notice any appreciable difference on a turbo engine with those altitudes. Financing is great on them right now 60 months 0%. They also made a 100 hp model I believe that would be around that 90 hp mark.


----------



## DGODGR (Nov 30, 2008)

For my model I do not plan on mounting a pusher, or anything else for that matter, up front so I don't think weight will be an issue (so long as I can pick up the blower and keep the front end on the ground).


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

DGODGR;1404869 said:


> For my model I do not plan on mounting a pusher, or anything else for that matter, up front so I don't think weight will be an issue (so long as I can pick up the blower and keep the front end on the ground).


Weight isn't just a plus for a pusher, its good for blowing also. Helps with stability too. Also, it makes you wonder, why is the Kubota that much lighter? Where did all the weight go? (maybe its just wasted in the castings, but I suspect its lighter duty gears, bearings, etc.)

Others on here seem to have had satisfactory service from the Orange tractors, but around here the dealer recommended against the Kubota for a commercial application off the farm. The dealer did sell both Kubota and NH, so maybe he wanted to sell the NH more, I don't know. I have heard from others that have had a lot of problems with them, but no brand is exempt from its problems.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

For the money The Jd 6115-6140D's are Great tractors. They cut the options back to compete with The Orange tractors but still everything you would want. (quiet, comfortable seat/controls, shuttle shift.) Might be something to look into. 
Robert


----------

